# OMG, what did i doooooooooooo? stop it KITTY!! [Pic Heavy]



## jenee.sum (Feb 21, 2009)

hey guys....

soooo.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i went to my mac store today to do some more damage....but made a dent too big in my bank account than i was expecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's what i got today...


















got another brush set






and this is my entire HK collection!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









with my 3 free HK totes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*OH LORDY LORD.*








* x 1000000000000~!!!*







*Thanks for looking!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 21, 2009)

nice haul !! i went into my mac store today to but i was a good girl i only got a e/s pallet and one eyshadow even thought i wanted more hk stuff


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice am I seeing triple or did you buy 2-3 of most


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_nice haul !! i went into my mac store today to but i was a good girl i only got a e/s pallet and one eyshadow even thought i wanted more hk stuff_

 





 for ur will power!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nice am I seeing triple or did you buy 2-3 of most_

 





....ya i got doubles of the small and medium makeup bags & mirror. One is for use and the other is for backup OR collector's item. and i got triples of the brush set. 1 to use now, 1 for backup, and 1 for collector's item. i mainly got it for the holder though, not the brushes.

im so bad


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 21, 2009)

^Don't feel bad. I love your collection! Good thing you got two medium makeup bags and two small ones and three brush sets. I would've got another Medium Makeup Bag but one is enough for me.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh it's expensive but I'm sure you love every bit of it... this collection is so awesome!!! 
ENJOY!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(Can't stop playing/touching the HK stuff... yeah crazy..)


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_^Don't feel bad. I love your collection! Good thing you got two medium makeup bags and two small ones and three brush sets. I would've got another Medium Makeup Bag but one is enough for me._

 
awww thanks!! i said to myself and my MUA, "you can only live life once. money comes and goes, but HK will never come back...CASH ME OUT." HAHA
and plus, it's good to know that if u ever, for some awful reason, fuck up one of your dupes, you always have another one to fall back on. right? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love how i always find a way to justify my makeup purchases. eeek! not good. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Oh it's expensive but I'm sure you love every bit of it... this collection is so awesome!!! 
ENJOY!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Can't stop playing/touching the HK stuff... yeah crazy..)_

 
thanks!!!! ^^ i freaking loooooove the makeup bags! more than i thought! the medium size one is sooo roomy! i had my MUA take a bunch of stuff i already own off the display and in to the bag to see if i can fit everything in. haha and it did. i was like WHOA. must get...TWO.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

Good thinking!!! Great stuff


----------



## User93 (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol, I thought exactly like Tish - am I seeing double or triple? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul! Enjoy everything!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice haul, do enjoy.


----------



## shyste (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice haul...I love how u think & justified the purchases..Enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

i think your credit card should be taken aleast for a day, lol. great haul though


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

Back-up crazy ;p
I'd so the same if it didn't sell out where I live almost immediately xD


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kay_411* 

 
_i think your credit card should be taken aleast for a day, lol. great haul though_

 
hehe thx! but it's all paid for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 none on credit! i saved. big time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Back-up crazy ;p
I'd so the same if it didn't sell out where I live almost immediately xD_

 
the mirrors were sold out instantly where i am. i had to order those online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 24, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't get any of the Hello Kitty! Although I regret not getting the brush set!  It is soooo cute!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_awww thanks!! i said to myself and my MUA, "you can only live life once. money comes and goes, but HK will never come back...CASH ME OUT." HAHA
and plus, it's good to know that if u ever, for some awful reason, fuck up one of your dupes, you always have another one to fall back on. right? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love how i always find a way to justify my makeup purchases. eeek! not good. lol_

 
Your welcome. That's very true. I was Hello Kitty crazy two weeks ago and now the addiction is gone. I now have to save up for future collections.


----------



## cynnie (Feb 25, 2009)

i just exchanged from lucky tom to Too Dolly. I hope i like it! Great haul though


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Your welcome. That's very true. I was Hello Kitty crazy two weeks ago and now the addiction is gone. I now have to save up for future collections._

 
really? im still excited about it. maybe because i only got things i really liked and would use. i tried all the lipglosses and lipsticks, but the only one that made me say, "WOW, im soo gunna bust this out!!" was Strayin'. all the l/g didn't stand out for me. adorable packaging, but they all went on sheer! plus i got a billion lip products i gotta finish up still. same goes for the other products i didn't get.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynnie* 

 
_i just exchanged from lucky tom to Too Dolly. I hope i like it! Great haul though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Too Dolly soooo rocks! i personally don't like Lucky Tom. it's not ugly, but the colors don't scream MUST HAVE for me. especially for $46 CDN. so i hope u like it too!!


----------

